# Migration to South africa for IT jobs?



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

:4-dontkno hmmm this is interesting to say the least. I read an article here from The times about how companies might migrate to South Africa. 

Quote:
"SOUTH Africa is an ideal destination for international technology firms to base themselves because they can incur their costs in rands while reporting profits in relatively stronger currencies such as the euro and US dollar." 

Its good news for emerging countries like SA, but the question remains, would you go to an emerging country for a job? or would you prefer to stay at home? its good news for those looking for jobs in IT actually living in SA. 

What do you think?


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah really its good news for SA IT professionals. But if you have to migrate to SA for the job away from your home, then its not a bad option.l


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Engineer Babar said:


> Yeah really its good news for SA IT professionals. But if you have to migrate to SA for the job away from your home, then its not a bad option.l


It depends on the country you are in. the UK, USA, even Australia have a stronger currnecy than south africa, you'd be working for much less.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Well if they are using SA as a base for their call centres alone it should not affect the people of the same company working in another country in other technical positions right? 

And its true the rand is quite weak compared to the pound or the dollar, something like R13 to the pound, I would imagine going on a holiday to SA if you are from the UK should be well cheap when converting your pounds into rands :tongue:


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

lol a holiday where youd be treated like royalty :grin: the pound is a LOT stronger yes, and no, I dont think it will affect other workers.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah its true. Pound is like batissta the wrestler. hahahahahahahahha. Hey are there any spots to visit in SA? I would prefer to visit Malaysia or Indonesia. Beautiful countries. Dont know about SA?


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Engineer Babar said:


> Yeah its true. Pound is like batissta the wrestler. hahahahahahahahha. Hey are there any spots to visit in SA? I would prefer to visit Malaysia or Indonesia. Beautiful countries. Dont know about SA?


From what I have seen it is a beautiful country. If you really wanted to visit there, Id have to say coastal cities are the best.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Eastern Cape has some of the best coastlines in the world and some really beautiful places to visit as well as the rest of the Cape, so you cant go wrong there.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Its true from what Ive heard and seen. And the Wine route as well.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes my dad has done the wine routes quite a few times, my folks like to go caravaning down in the Cape and its really quite beautiful and so much to do and see, the little towns fondly known as "dorpies" have such awsome hospitality and the people are very friendly, so although working in South Africa might be a bit of a pay cut, its still one of the best holiday destinations to go to and South Africa is known for its amazing weather too :tongue:


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

The Wine routes are the best yea. Peple are friendly, but the cenery is breathtakingly beautiful. Anywhere along the coastline of South Africa i have seen is worth the visit.


----------

